# Clomid with econtrol rx



## jrp4277 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm going to start a metha-drol extreme cycle and was wondering if it is a good idea to take clomid along with the econtrol rx during pct.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## brundel (Jun 15, 2012)

yes


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok sounds good.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## Lang (Jun 16, 2012)

I did, worked well for me.


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ok thanks a bunch


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 21, 2012)

One more thing.  Is it advisable to take a low dose aromasin during the cycle or will econtrol rx during cycle be good enough, since I am gyno prone? Thank you.


----------



## blergs. (Jun 21, 2012)

yes


----------



## jrp4277 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you.  I will add aromasin and econtrol during the cycle.  Much appreciated.


----------

